# Good News & Bad News From Christin ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

I've just spoken with Christin on the phone, and she asked me to relay some news to everyone ..

First the bad news .. Christin won't be adopting another dove for Rally 

BECAUSE ..

The good news is that Ally was found and is now home. Apparently Ally showed up at a Chrysler car dealership and was taken in by a kindly person whose wife went on line looking to see if the found dove had been reported as lost .. well, let me tell you .. Christin was burnin' rubber to get to the found dove, and it was Ally.

I'll leave the rest of the story for Christin to tell you. She is busy getting Ally settled in and fed and will post tomorrow about this miraculous return of Ally.

Christin asked me to thank each and every one who prayed for Ally's safe return .. all our prayers seem to have worked!

Ok .. back to you, Christin!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW!!!!That is such wonderful news. I know we all check every day to see if Ally is back. I'm so very glad to hear that the praying and finger-crossing has worked and Ally is home safely. Thanks so much for letting us know Terry.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

This is absolutely fantastic terrific. Welcome home Ally

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AW RIGHT, AW RIGHT! WELCOME HOME ALLY!!

WHO SAYS "MIRACLES" DON'T HAPPEN?????

GREAT NEWS!!! YIPPEEE....YAHOOOO!!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I am so happy to hear Ally is back! Truly wonderful news!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

YIPEE!!! This is *GREAT* news............

*Welcome Home Ally*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Fantastic news!!!

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

And who says prayer doesn't work? I am thrilled to pieces.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Christin,
I am so happy to hear you & Ally have been reunited.  

Bless the dear couple who searched for Ally's owner.

Thank you, Terry, for posting this wonderful update.

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I do believe in miracles.

Welcome back home Ally.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Christin,
This news is so wonderful.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

THANK GOD!!! What a wonderful answer to prayer! I was more worried about her than I dared say. A little white dove alone, especially in the fall when hawks are around, is not safe. Oh joy that she made it home!  I can hardly wait to see Christin's post.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

YAY! That is wonderful news!

I am so glad Ally was found!
-Hilly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What wonderful news!

Thanks be to God.

I'm hoping my prayer will soon be answered too!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Christin - this is the BEST news I've had in a long time!!!! I am overwhelmingly happy for you, Ally, Rally - everyone in your family   Can't wait to hear the whole story - in the meantime we rejoice right along with you!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That is one lucky dove! What wonderful news!

Pidgey


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Ally...home Sweet Home Again!*

BLESSINGS TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU WHOM CARED FOR, WORRIED FOR, POSTED FOR, AND MOST OF ALL PRAYED FOR ALLY'S SAFE RETURN!!!


Terry...Fantastic the way you posted the Good/Bad News! Probably scared the 'poop' outta everyone at first! Very clever!

I've read the Welcome to Ally posts over and over and over just sobbing tears of joy that God in His Mercy should answer all our prayers by bringing Ally safely home! I'm sure we all were the 'squeaky wheel' to Him, the Angels and my Dear Beloved St. Francis, so much so that They just had to give us the 'oil'!

I guess the Blessing began yesterday afternoon when Birdmom4ever and I discussed getting Rally a friend to calm his nerves! In the posts I stated that 'when Ally returns' either they'll all hang out or get a friend for her. Right after I posted the reply to BM4E, I did in fact say yet another prayer for the Angels and St. Francis to bring Ally home....except this time I added, 'If You want me to get the friend, I will, but if You don't, then don't let me find one and bring Ally home sooner than later so Rally can be at peace....as Doves should be!" AMEN! At that point I was kind of getting a bit of an annoyed tone. Also, when Terry read my post, she was going to answer, but then felt that Ally would be back soon...you were right, as usual, Terry!

I actually received the e-mail notice at 8:32PM yesterday evening, however, was at work and didn't read it until 10:30PM when ready to shut-down my PC, but last second clicked 'cancel shut-down' just on the off chance that an e-mail came in....simple subject: Found bird in Paramus. I thought it was one of the many advertisements that I had been getting so I ALMOST didn't read it, but then decided it may be another website that I could post Ally's Ad on. It read..

"Hi,
Is your bird still missing??? My husband works in Paramus at the 
Chrysler/Ford dealer. A dove flew into the building yesterday.
It is white with tan and brown markings and has a band on it's leg."


It was signed, Julie and she included her home number...I called right away despite the late hour. I told her I received the e-mail about the dove and if she could check if the band ID started with JO (I didn't have the paper with the rest of the numbers)...she replied, Yep! And then, trying to catch my breath, I asked, if it was on the right leg....she replied, Yep!
And then not breathing at all, I asked, "Would you mind if I come to get her tonight?"...to which she said sure and gave me the directions...ironically this street is one block parallell to a most dear and beautiful 46 year old girl, a patient of mine whom had passed away last Feb.....I was with her at the the time and the most miraculous event occurred....she tilted her head upward and looked at me and smiled as I was reciting the 'Divine Mercy Chaplet' prayer. This was medically impossible due to her not using facial muscles for over 25 years due to being in a Coma. I usually receive some sort of sign/miracle after my patients go to Heaven and although shortly after her passing she visited one of my dreams showing herself to be in perfect health, I believe Ally's being found was on my behalf from her. (sobbing again!)

I was so nervous to drive but first thing I thought of was to call Terry to let her and all the rest of my 'Birdie Family' know the 'possible' good news! Thank you so much Terry for keeping me company while I ran to the ATM to withdraw the $100. reward...and thanks to God that I had enough in my checking account!!! 
Still, Terry and I had to consider the fact that it might not be Ally, however, I would have to bring the little dove home regardless as Julie and her husband were not aware of bird care....yea, like I am without you guys? 

When I arrived to her home, she quickly brought me into the room where the they kept the dove and it was Ally....now white/tan and black and looking just awful...shocked me a bit at first! Her husband had been working the day before at the dealership when all at once everyone was looking up at Ally flying frantically and perching herself on different rafters.

When her husband and a few guys tried to get her with a ladder she kept going from one side to the other....thankfully they didn't give up...instead they closed the automatic showroom door and kept trying until Ally had no choice but to fall asleep from exhaustion and they were able to grab her, bring her down and into a box with newspaper. 

Julie's husband stopped at the Petco to ask about/purchase Dove food....THIS IS THE PETCO THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO HAVE POSTED MY AD!!! as well as THE BIRD PERSON, WHO HAS SEEN ME EVERYDAY PRATICALLY SINCE COCO CAME IN AUGUST, SUPPOSED TO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR ANYONE ASKING ABOUT DOVE CARE! I'll tell you what happened when I went over there later! 

Julie went online to start searching lost and found pet websites...she found the one I posted at BirdWatch.com and sent me the e-mail.

Back to Ally who was in a large box with a smaller box inside with shredded paper, food and water dishes. They didn't handle her at all suspecting 'bird flu'...UGH! They said she ate but did not drink. When she saw me, she ran into the small box...I just scooped up the box and said, "Let's go home kid, Rally has been waiting for you as about 100 others!"

I quickly called Terry again on the way home to give her the confirmation of our miracle!

Again, Thank you, Terry, for telling me what to do with her when I got home as well as this morning at 5AM before work...I did give her water with the syringe and gave her the bath with a few drops of dawn in warm water with a wash cloth and then rinsed, pat her dry with a towel and blow-dried on low setting with the hair dryer. Most but not all of the black soot/grease came off as you had told me might happen. I'll try again in few days when she's stronger. She has one med. sized bald spot on the top of her wing...it looks red but without any opening. Her chest bone (Keel?) is protruded a bit...she lost 12gms. since her departure which scared the 'poops' outta me literally being reminded of Bloomer! I had weighed her and Rally the morning of her flying the coop with the nice Salter scale...Terry, so glad you told me to get it! 
Thankfully no trace of lice and such!

I placed her in the carrier near to the heater with the top and sides covered with food and water dishes. 
When I came home earlier, she had been eating her seed with the Orna-bac but not drinking yet...I gave her more room temp. syringe water. She also ate a few pieces of the Hi-Cal Grit. She's been very quiet and sleepy only once in awhile making a 'grunt' noise in answer to Rally's cooing. Her carrier is facing his cage. I'm sure he knows she's back as he ate his full dish of seed and half his water since this morning when I filled his dishes! I gave him more seed cause he hadn't been eating properly since Ally flew off yonder! How much should I feed each of them per day or twice per day?

Forgive the pause...I just ran to check on her again and she was breathing faster than usual...about 60+ rpm.
I lowered the heat, gave her more water with the syringe and sat with her for a while...her breathing became slower...about 40 rpm. Maybe she was too warm??? She fell to sleep on her little blanket....Rally was still eating and drinking happily then back up to his bed to fall asleep. Maybe they're sick of hearing me sing, "His eye is on the 'doves'" over and over again, like Coco and Hoppy who start yelling when I sing, "His eye is on the 'pigeons" and my dogs who howl when I sing 'His eye is on the 'Canines'...and the bunnies...well you get the picture by now!!! Do you think they're trying to tell me something 

So with all that said, PHEW! I drove over to Petco to ask for my flyer back....I followed the manager into the office...it took her a while to find it under a stack of papers! I said, "Wow, I wonder how anybody would see it under all those papers...I'm sure glad they posted it right in the front of PetSmart or else I would not have found my dove...I'll thank them by shopping there from now on! Goodbye!" I never told them it was the online Ad that was answered...shame on me, but that was not nice after all the bucks I spend there day after day!

Also boycotted, is my Paramus K-mart who told me the other day that they're not allowed to post 'solicitations'...I won't tell you what I wrote in the e-mail to them! They lost approx. $300. per month in sales...They'd have to send me an awful large gift card amount for me to shop there again!

Regardless, this truly is a 'Happy Ending' and even happier when Ally recovers fully and back to playing with her hubby! Imagine being out on her own for 9 days with all those high winds and rain and cold nights. This truly was a Miracle! (sobbing again!)

Finally, (still sobbing) I have to say, I would never have been able to Keep the Faith as well as my humor in all this if it weren't for all of you! I prayed for each and everyone of you that helped get her home with your prayers and well-wishes and I shall continue!

Besides my sister, who was heartbroken and now rejoicing, you were the only ones with whom I spoke of Ally's escape and Bloomer's passing. You truly have become my 'Birdie Family' and so shall be addressed from this day forward!

May all of you who suffered and now rejoice with me, receive Blessings upon Blessings always and in all ways! AMEN! 

I've attached Ally's "Dirty Birdie" pic in case anybody wants to kiss or peck her!

I've also decided that Rally and Ally will be featured on my Holiday cards this most Blessed season...I would love to send anyone who pm's me their address my 'Miracle' cards! Terry, I MUST send you one, so I'll be calling again for your address!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

What a beautiful ending with such a beautiful bird!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

*Happy Dance Time!!*

Thank you for the update Christin - of course I've been on cloud nine since reading the wonderful news  And now my husband thinks I'm a little batty cause I shed some tears reading the story and then did (in fact) give a little kiss to Ally on my monitor  But then, he knows me and he's been keeping up with Ally's escape so he did actually understand  

So many miracles took place to get Ally back to you -- it's just so very heart warming. Wish I could convey in a post just how happy I am!

So for now, I'll just back to my happy dance


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Just amazing, Christin. I must admit I cried tears of joy when I read Terry's post this morning. God does more than we ask or imagine!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Christin...that was some story! Wow! Then again, our site has been blessed with seemingly miraculous situations!

Just shows that one shouldn't give up! We sure did our best to send the MOST POSITIVE ENERGY for her return!

Wishing all the BEST for Ally and Rally! 

Please keep us updated on her welfare!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It's an absolute miracle. I have no doubts whatsoever that this was all made possible by the special angels that must surround you, Christen, as well as your friend that passed away nearby where Ally was. That's a shame about the flier that wasn't put up. . .mostly a shame for them as your good business will be taken elsewhere!  All's well that ends well, and bless that lady and her husband (and his friends/co-workers)for not only catching Ally but also finding you! I can't tell you how happy I am for you all.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks again for the celebration posts!

Victor, I've no idea how you went through this soooo long with your Tooter! I just kept saying to myself, "Oh God, I hope Ally will get back sooner than Tooter did!" I still think it was so strange that I read the whole thread about Tooter just days before Ally flew right past me! I guess it was to give me faith that she'd get back one way or the other!

I'm dancin' with ya, Dezirrae along with all our pidgy friends!

Birdmom4ever, How funny it was that we were speaking about getting another bird for Rally when at that time, she was already safe and closer to home!

Shi and Squeaks, I think Squeaks also sent Ally some direction to get her to go into that building...give him a kiss from Ally and me!

Maryjane, I know how you and the other members of our Birdie Family worried and now rejoice as if Ally were everybodys little dove! Really touching!
I want to go visit those guys at the dealership and thank all of them in person as soon as I get some rest...I don't look well these days from not sleeping well, so I don't want to scare them!  

Monday after work I want to go collect the rest of the flyers...I wrote on the box of flyers the places that posted them. I also have to figure out how to remove the online Ads. ???

Hopefully tomorrow Ally will feel up to coming out of the carrier...for now she's just resting alot. I'm sure she'll be back to her old self again!
I still have her by the heater, but I lowered it and lifted uncovered partially one side so she doesn't overheat. I reduce the heat gradually as she perks up. Tonight her feet feld a little cold...is that normal???

Everyone have a blessed day today!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is truly a miracle, one of the most amazing stories I've ever read.
I can't imagine how scared sweet Ally must have been out there on his own, cold, hungry and confused.
I am so happy is back home, safe and sound.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! I'm so happy  "Ally's well that ends well"....indeed. 

This is indeed a miracle, thanks be to God. Thank you for sharing the whole story with us,Christin. Many miracles happen everyday, they are there just for the asking.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Blessings, Dear Birdie Family!

Thanks Reti & Treesa!

Reti, It's unbelievable that such a young dove could survive the cold, winds and rain that Ally did! You're right, truly miraculous! She also was on one of the most treacherous & busy highways...our home is 2 houses away from the highway...each night I hear screeching and often crash/bang! Terry knows the highway I speak of as she use to live not far from it as well! So glad I had you guys to help pray her home!

Treesa...too funny and clever with your 'Ally's well that ends well'...I'm gonna use that phrase! Absolutely that lots of miracles go unoticed by most...but not by this Birdie Family!

Ally's doing quite well! She's eating up a storm...drinking some as well!
She wanted to get out to the cage to visit Ally for awhile...she still is not able to coo normally...poor thing must have strained her vocal cords...if birds even have such. In any case, she was making grunt noises while standing on her dishes by the carrier door. I let her visit with Rally and they had a great time but soon she started to fall to sleep, Rally wanted some nookie, but Ally said 'not now, Dear! . I put her back in the carrier to get another good nights rest. Maybe she can stay in the cage tomorrow night depending on her energy level. 
Her body has been feeling warmer, however, feet are still cold. ???
Not sure what that means, so if anybody knows, please let me in on the info. as to what/if I should do anything about it. 

Your continued prayers for her total recovery are greatly appreciated!
I'm happy that she's doing well thusfar, however, still nervous after little Bloomer went downhill so fast. Must have been something else wrong with him, but I just have to accept that I did everything I knew to do at the time.
Hence, my posting about Ally so often to have you guys help me make sure nothing happens to her! The poor little girl has suffered much already at her young age.

Thanks again and Blessing to all!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Christin,

I think Ally is probably quite OK aside from being a bit shell shocked from being out on her own. I'll have to go hold dove feet in the AM to see just how warm or not they are. I suspect that they aren't all that warm, but I will go do the "toes test" and see.

I am just so thankful that Ally is back and hopeful that all will be well from here on out .. actually, I'm pretty sure that all will be well!

Terry


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Christin, I have been away from the board for a few days. But just wanted to say I am sooooooooo relieved to hear that Ally is home!!! So glad to hear the good news!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Oh, happy day!*

Christin, I was so worried when I finally got a chance to read this thread and was soooooo Happy   when I read the great news. 

Ally was certainly blessed to have some folks that were willing to help her and a mom who went all out to get her back! Super duper.

Hope she's back on her wings real soon all the way. I know she'll be with you taking care of her.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Ally is probably just traumatized by her ordeal and will return to normal once she gets some rest. Did you check her over carefully for any wounds? The reason I ask is that we once got back one of our roller hens after a few days when she was found by some boys in their yard a flew blocks away. Jasmine looked okay other then being very dirty, but her behavior was off so I took her in for a vet check. The vet found what I had missed, a nickel-sized hawk wound on her back. She found the wound by gently misting Jasmine's back with water. I had checked her over but missed it in the thick feathers. Hopefully Ally doesn't have any wounds, but a vet check might be in order if you're still concerned about her condition.

We once had another roller hen return on her own six days after she got out by accident and she just wasn't herself for about a month. I don't think she was wounded, but she was traumatized by something. She'd been a good breeder, but after her return she would build a nest then scatter the nesting material, lay eggs and then abandon them. Eventually she got back to being her old self. 

I'm just so glad you got Ally back. I've had a dove and several pigeons return on the wings of prayer and it's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*PRAISE GOD FROM WHOM ALL BLESSING FLOW*GEORGE


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Amen, George!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Blessed Greetings, Dear Birdie Family!

Thanks for the celebratory well-wishes and support!

Terry, Ally's feet were just cool and a little warm today rather than cold! She's with Rally in the indoor cage. Your guys little feet may be cooler if their outdoors, but thanks for checking! I'm not bringing her out to the Gazebo for flying just yet due to cold weather. Today we actually had some snow showers and boy was I thankful she was home...still can't believe it, hence, my sitting on my bed watching her and Rally often and thanking God, the Angels, St. Francis for bringing her home and for all of you whom cared for her as if she were your own! I'm still undertaking bird-proofing of my bedroom...a lot of stuff has to be packed up and put in my attic and basement before they can fly around safely.
She started to complain in her carrier last night at around 1am...standing on her dishes and still making those 'grunt' noises...so I made a little bed for her across from Rally's bed and placed her in it...she fell right to sleep. This morning she was down eating/drinking/pooping normally! This morning she weighed 146gms...gaining 3gms from Sat. 5am when I weighed her before her bath. I'm sure she was dehydrated but ok now.

Thanks, Karen, for rejoicing with us...this was truly a miracle...I still can't believe she's back! It was nice not having to go out at sunrise shaking my seed bag and calling for her. I told a few neighbors what had happened and they wondered what I was doing seeing me on their way to work each morning walking around shaking that bag and again in the evening. They didn't know I was also in their yards doing the same each day!

Thanks, Mary! I bet it was nice to see the great news when you got home from vacation! Glad your back! So wonderful that our prayers were answered! 

Thanks, Birdmom4ever! I did check her thoroughly during her bath early the next morning per Terry's instruction. She only had a bald spot at the top of one of her wings without any abrasion...just red, but now normal pinkish color. She still has some black soot around her neck and some on her face...I was scared to get the soap in her eyes/ears so I just wipe gently with some warm water soaked Q-tips. Will it come off by itself? Or should I try again with the Q-tips? Also, Rally has been preening her neck and face so maybe he'll be nice to get the job done for me! I worry about poking her in her little eyes...and I thought the rabbits were small!!!

AMEN AND AMEN, George! God's Eye is truly on all Creatures Great and Small!

Thanks and God Bless all of you...again and again!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ally will get herself all cleaned up in pretty short order if she's allowed to bathe. Rally's attentions won't hurt either .. he'll help her get pristine again.

I'm just so happy we have a happy ending here ..

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Sorry to repeat instructions...it occurred to me after I posted that you had spoken to Terry and she no doubt instructed you to check for wounds. But I just wanted to be sure. It sounds as though Ally is recovering well. It has to be very traumatic for them to be out. Having lived in captivity their whole little lives, they have no idea the world is so big and scary! 

I had a dove escape a couple years ago; she flew past me when I was cleaning the hutch, the same way your Ally did. I'd only had her a couple weeks--she was a rescue from a shelter and very tame. She disappeared over the back fence and I was sure she was gone for good. My heart just sank because it was winter and we were expecting more rain that day, not to mention the Cooper's hawks that are always present that time of year. I prayed desperately for her return. Praise God, Petra came back a couple hours later. I had to run some errands and when I got home she was sitting on top of the hutch, tired out. She allowed me to just pick her up. She looked at me as if to say, "It's about time you got home and let me in--it was terrifying out there!"


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Christin,

I would say Ally made it home just in time too!! Between the snow the other morning and the fact that it's been raining practically non stop since late Friday night - thank goodness she's home, safe, sound - and WARM!! 

That's wonderful news that she's gained 3gms since Saturday a.m., and that she is asking for Rally's company - that is so sweet 

Keep the pictures coming - the one you posted on Sunday of the two of them is just adorable. So adorable I just wanna reach out and snuggle them both -- please give them a good pet for me


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Blessings again, Dear Birdie Family! (just love that!
My sister actually has me now call her 'Aunt Birdie' LOL)

Thanks Terry! So I should now offer her along with Rally their bird bath bowl as usual? With the room temp water or cool? Just want to be sure for her not to get cold. She is comfortable now with my bedroom at 60 degrees...it seemed too warm for them when I raised it. Guess it's a good sign that she's back to normal. She seems to be gaining nicely...147gms today....still eating up a storm...taking a drink and then back to sleeping....very happy with Rally near fussing over her. Rally seems to like me again....I didn't realize how smart these pigeons/doves really are....very amazing!

Birdmom4ever, no problem about your helping me with care of Ally! I appreciate as much advice as you guys can dish out, so keep dishing, please!
So happy that your dove flew back on her own after a few hours! Some neighbors told me that they've seen hawks around here!!! I never saw one except for years ago when one was up in a tree watching my rabbits play in their outdoor play pen...I quickly took them back to the barn. I'm glad I was unaware of that during the time Ally was gone...for sure I would not have gotten the little sleep that I did!

Dezirrae, I was soooo thankful that day when it snowed...she did arrive back home 'just in time'! I have some video-clips to put on the web-album as well as more pics of them. I'll give everyone the heads-up when I get them on. They really are so cute and adorable....each and every one of them! Still can't get over the pics from the show Terry and Michael posted! So many varieties and one more beautiful then the next!

Just wanted to post a pic of Ally sending thanks and pecks to everyone!She actually began normally cooing this morning...no more grunts! AMEN!
XOXOXOXOXOXOXO/PECK-PECK-PECK-PECK-PECK-PECK-PECK from Ally!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Blessings to you!  

Ally sure is pretty. I'm glad she is doing so well.....she has alot to be thankful about...as I'm sure you are too.  

Thanks for sharing Christin.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, she is soooo cute  ! What a blessed Thanksgiving you will have this year -- Ally back, Rally happy, and two rescued pigeons in a wonderful forever home. Thank you!!

And yes, Ally's thread was the first one I checked when I got back from vacation and I was so relieved when she was found


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christin, there she sits, in total innocence, never realizing that so many people around the world were saying prayers for her safe return. What a doll baby. I am so happy she survived her little escapade and has no residual effects from it.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm sure it will be a very special Thanksgiving at your house! BTW, a picture of Ally would make a lovely personalized Christmas card.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, Birdie Family!

Sorry I have not been able to get to this thread to post an update as I dropped my laptop and broke the wireless card!  
I was able to get online for a few moments at a time with my phone line which kept disconnecting! 
I brought it in for service today and now using a neighbor's PC to post this update as well as search some threads with regard to garlic use.

Thanks, Treesa, Mary, Maggie and Birdmom4ever for your kind feedback!

I will definitely be using Rally and Ally on this year's Holiday Greeting cards, so if anyone would like me to send one, just pm your address and I'll be happy to send to you! After all, I really believe this was a miracle given to all of us whom petitioned God, the Angels and Beloved St. Francis! The card will honor the miraculous event for sure!

Ally continues to show progressive weight gain...now at 150gms., however, I noticed some deep breathing this morning which concerned me. Should it???
She seems to get tired quickly as well. I brought her to the gazebo on Thanksgiving due to the unseasonably nice weather we had...she flew around with Rally for 10 mins. and then fell asleep in her basket. 

I thought I should give some fresh garlic to help boost her as well as the others, however, they won't drink the water with the garlic clove. Is it too strong to give a small piece in their beaks?

Everyone is still getting the Orna-bac powder EOD which has minerals in it. Is there anything else I should give Ally to help her get her strength back. I'm sure it has affected her having all that soot/dirt on her feathers and preening them...Also Rally preens her dirty feathers. She won't take a bath on her own either...I was thinking of using some diluted apple cider vinegar / aloe in a spray bottle which I use on the rabbits, but not sure if it's good for birds. I'm searching some of my natural care pet books also.

If anyone has any ideas or can direct me further, I'd appreciate it!
Otherwise, everything is going ok. Just can't wait to get my laptop back!

I'll be here for an hour or so using this PC then I can check from my PDA later!
I was also able to post some new pics/video clips of Ally's Homecoming on the Picasa web-album. Enjoy!

Blessings to all!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You know I always give any birds that come in and are just not right, a garlic cap a day, chlorella, Neem oil and even Reishi. A drop of colloidal silver down the throat has known to clear up infection. I even give 1/4 of a human alfalfa tablet to my hens-when I think they can use it. Also, a 1/4 of a human dose of liquid echinacea will boost the immune system too, make sure it is alcohol free. I always think its best to give them nutrition in its most natural form, thru food, and supplements most natural, that's the way God intended for them to heal and be healthy, (as well as us)-especially when you are not sure what is going on.

However, if Ally does not respond to the nutrition-and natural remedies, you should consult your Avian vet.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hope your laptop is up and running soon Christin -- I know I'd be lost without my computer 

I loved your videos!! So adorable. And of course, glad to hear that Ally continues to gain weight. I'm sure she and Rally loved being in gazebo for a bit - that weather was a treat for all of us in the tri-state area on Thanksgiving. 

Sorry that I don't have any advice to offer regarding the supplements -- in fact I was going to ask about the ones you listed... are these kind of standard multivitimin type supplements? 

I hope Ally starts feeling 100% very very soon and that, with Rally's help, her feathers become nice & soot-free very soon as well.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, Birdie Family!

Thanks Treesa....that was really alot of info. Thanks for taking the time to post it for me!

Hi Dezirrae!....I'll find out about my laptop tomorrow...hopefully good news!
I'm once again using my neighbors PC.
The Orna-bac is a mineral/probiotic supplement for birds. It comes in powder form. It states giving 1/4 capful per day, however, I started the Birdie gang on that dose every other day.
Also, the garlic clove in 1 gal. water that I read on the Goodness of Garlic thread. Though I've not seen them actually drink it yet.
And...today I read in my Natural Care for Pets book about fresh dandelion being very good for all animals. I had it for my rabbits already, so just cut up tiny pieces 5-6 and put in Ally's food dish...she gobbled it up immediately!

I'm going to try getting some of the things Treesa suggested tomorrow.
I don't want to over do it, so I'll wait a few days. Ally seems much better today!

Thanks for the continued prayers!
Today I was busy for 6 hours trying to find one of my rabbits that got out of my barn....I found him in the neighbors backyard finally after dark with a flash light!!!

I've had pets for 35 years without losing one...now I lose 2 in Nov.!!!
Thankfully both back home! AMEN!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES, how SCAREY, Christin!

I am SO glad you found your bun-bun!! St. Francis is surely looking after you!!

Hugs and Scritches to ALL AND MORE positive updates!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I Want A X-Mas Card This Way i Can Frame The Picture. You Take Such Pretty Pictures Of Your Babys. Glad To hear All Is Good with Your Babys.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

absolutely beautiful !


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Christin,

If you need any help with dosage or more info. let me know.


----------

